#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Civil Engineering Notes >  >  Population explosion in environmental engineering

## akansha gupta

The literal meaning of population is the whole number of people or  inhabitants in a country or region (Websters dictionary), and the  literal meaning of population explosion is a pyramiding of numbers of a  biological population (Websters dictionary).As the number of people  in a pyramid increases, so do the roblems related to the increased  population. The main factors affecting the population change are the  birth rate, death rate and migration. The birth rate is the ratio  between births and individuals in a specified population and time  (Miller, 253). The death rate is the ratio between the number of deaths  and individuals in a specified population and time (Miller, 253).  Migration is the number of people moving in (immigration) or out  (emigration) of a country, place or locality. The population change is  calculated by the formula:





  Similar Threads: Population Inversion in engineering physics 1 pdf free download ENVIRONMENTAL IMPACT ASSESSMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download Environmental Management Capacity Building (EMCB) Projects,Environmental-engineering- Introduction of Human population and environment in environmental engineering  PDF CHALLENGES IN ENVIRONMENTAL MANAGEMENT in environmental engineering  pdf download

----------

